# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Spirostomum.

## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros he tenido el mes pasado la oportunidad de entrar en una boca de mina como diría un buen amigo, se me ha ocurrido tomar una muestra de agua de un agujero, quiero decir de las condiciones de este ecosistema es muy particular, en un principio quiero resaltar que las condiciones natural es sin luz, el agua me imagino con Ph ácido con falta de oxigeno y con grandes cantidades de  ácido sulfhídrico.

Esta es la foto donde podéis ver el aspecto del agua donde cogí la muestra.  

 

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

FEDE (23-ene-2015),HUESITO (15-ene-2015),Los terrines (15-ene-2015),santy (23-ene-2015)

----------


## HUESITO

> Bueno compañeros he tenido el mes pasado la oportunidad de entrar en una boca de mina como diría un buen amigo, se me ha ocurrido tomar una muestra de agua de un agujero, quiero decir de las condiciones de este ecosistema es muy particular, en un principio quiero resaltar que las condiciones natural es sin luz, el agua me imagino con Ph ácido con falta de oxigeno y con grandes cantidades de  ácido sulfhídrico.
> 
> Esta es la foto donde podéis ver el aspecto del agua donde cogí la muestra.  
> 
>  
> 
> Un saludo, Francisco.


Para estar muerto de sed  :Smile: 
Eres un máquina, tocayo.
saludos.

----------

frfmfrfm (15-ene-2015),santy (23-ene-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Me imagino que la falta de luz es un factor determinante sobre el estado de la muestra. ¿Y la profundidad?

----------

frfmfrfm (16-ene-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches Jonasino y a los demás compañeros, sobre tu pregunta de lo que afecta la profundidad no sabría contestarte con rotundidad. El charquito que se puede ver es un taladro realizado en el suelo de donde emana cierta cantidad de agua, yo la muestra la recogí de la superficie me imagino que todo en general sera limitante tanto la profundidad   de donde he recogido la muestra he incluso si la muestra se hubiera recogido en otros puntos con distintas profundidades.
Si te digo la verdad de lo que pensaba cuando la recogí era que no existiría ningún protozoo y como he podido comprobar con alegría estaba equivocado.

Buenas noches de nuevo.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

FEDE (23-ene-2015),HUESITO (16-ene-2015),Jonasino (16-ene-2015),santy (23-ene-2015),willi (16-ene-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros subo un par de foto del protozoo ciliado clasificado en el apartado de los heterotrichea.
No os preocupéis si en un principio no os dice mucho pero más adelante lo veréis con más detalles.





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (19-ene-2015),FEDE (23-ene-2015),HUESITO (19-ene-2015),Los terrines (19-ene-2015),santy (23-ene-2015),willi (19-ene-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Estoy deseando verlas. Mira que era un tema que siempre me habia dado un poco de lado, pero me has despertado una enorme curiosidad y ganas de aprender. Gracial mil

----------

frfmfrfm (18-ene-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros subo un par de fotos realizadas con más aumentos.





Espero que os siga gustando el mundo micro.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (19-ene-2015),FEDE (23-ene-2015),HUESITO (20-ene-2015),Los terrines (19-ene-2015),santy (23-ene-2015),sergi1907 (19-ene-2015),willi (21-ene-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

Fantástico reportaje Francisco.

Saludos :Smile:

----------

frfmfrfm (19-ene-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Resulta curioso como a veces el "mundo micro" (como dice Francisco) pude parecerse al "mundo macro"

¿Sabeis lo que es? La Corriente del Golfo desde un telescopio espacial.

----------

FEDE (23-ene-2015),frfmfrfm (21-ene-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Realmente no lo se, pero me puedo imaginar muchas cosas, podría ser un flujo de esporas de corales o fitoplacton arrastrado por dicha corriente.
Espero no alejarme mucho de la respuesta pero siempre es un buen día para aprender algo  :Smile: 

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## Jonasino

Yo tampoco tengo ni idea.
Pero volviendo a tu segunda foto del protozoo ciliado (la de fondo mas azulado), por curiosidad ¿que ampliación puede tener aproximadamente? Muchas gracias

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches, la fotografía la he realizado con 400 aumentos.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Jonasino (21-ene-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno seguimos con el tema, esta vez voy a subir un vídeo porque pienso que es la mejor forma de ver un microorganismo, a mi en particular es la que mas me gusta.
Es un poco difícil de seguir por su velocidad pero se mueve  con cierta elegancia.




Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (22-ene-2015),FEDE (23-ene-2015),HUESITO (22-ene-2015),jlois (22-ene-2015),Jonasino (22-ene-2015),Los terrines (22-ene-2015),REEGE (25-ene-2015),santy (23-ene-2015),sergi1907 (22-ene-2015),willi (22-ene-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muchas gracias amigos de lo micro.
Un abrazo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenos días compañeros hoy voy a subir un par de fotos donde he colocado los nombres de algunas partes del organismo,  vacuola contractil, macronucleo y peristoma.





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

FEDE (23-ene-2015),HUESITO (23-ene-2015),jlois (23-ene-2015),Los terrines (23-ene-2015),santy (23-ene-2015),sergi1907 (23-ene-2015),willi (24-ene-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Nada como aprender de quien sabe enseñar. Gracias

----------

frfmfrfm (23-ene-2015)

----------


## santy

Cada vez me asombran más los reportajes que nos muestras, solo puedo darte las gracias por tener el privilegio de poder ver este mundo microscópico y animarte a que sigas con tu labor.
Un saludo a todos.

----------

frfmfrfm (23-ene-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Santy esta primavera tengo pesado empezar estudios sobre peces de nuestros embalses, estoy seguro que nos asombraremos y yo el primero.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros escribo unas frases con unos detalles de este tema, lo primero que quiero decir es que este microorganismo ha sido el que con mayor numero he encontrado en la muestra, también quiero decir que esta muestra es un poco especial, la idea de coger el agua de la boca mina ha abierto una nueva expectativa de estudio.
Estoy seguro que podría haber realizado fotos de su reproducción o su división pero no se puede estar en todos lados y hay que discriminar muchas cosas para hacer otras medio bien.
 He encontrado dos microorganismo más uno sumamente diminuto y superrapido que lo discrimine por estos dos motivo y otro espectacular pero que solo duro 48 horas, creo que no se adapto a la luz, recuerdo que esta agua está en un sitio oscuro.
Bueno os dejo un vídeo con bastante aumento y que a mi opinión no esta nada mal. 




Por ahora he terminado este tema, espero que con el tiempo tenga una segunda parte.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

jlois (25-ene-2015),Jonasino (24-ene-2015),REEGE (25-ene-2015),sergi1907 (24-ene-2015),willi (25-ene-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Impresionante. Mil gracias.

----------

frfmfrfm (24-ene-2015)

----------


## REEGE

Genial el video y genial que sigas mostrando "bichitos" en el foro amigo mio.
Un saludo.

Pd. me recuerda a la película de "Anaconda".

----------

frfmfrfm (25-ene-2015)

----------

